# Cheap binding for Echelon Rounds 2014



## NovoRei (Mar 19, 2014)

Title says all. This is supposed to be a jib setup. Canted preferably.

My other setup is a Niche Story 12/13 + Flow nx2-at for everything else.

I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

NovoRei said:


> I have no idea what I'm doing.


at least you admit it.:wavetowel2: :signlol:

grab some 2014 flow freeballers on sale, they are all over the internet right now. That would be a straight up jib/park binding.

If that is to extreme for you, get some 2014 union contacts or contact pros on sale....


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

If ya can find some cheap, look out for some FLUX RK's!!!!!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Hurrithane, Lein FS, or a Flow Freeballer.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

The Freeballer seems a bit excessive for someone not sure what they're doing exactly. It's a pretty extreme level of park binding, what level are you looking for, some older season Flux RKs should be cheap and pretty solid for that setup


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

canted bindings for a jib setup? :huh:


----------



## NovoRei (Mar 19, 2014)

td.1000 said:


> canted bindings for a jib setup? :huh:


What's the problem?



Argo said:


> at least you admit it.:wavetowel2: :signlol:
> 
> grab some 2014 flow freeballers on sale, they are all over the internet right now. That would be a straight up jib/park binding.
> 
> If that is to extreme for you, get some 2014 union contacts or contact pros on sale....


Wouldn't the freeballer require a softer boot or something like that?

Thanks for the recommendations. I will get one of them (will tell after I buy due to the vultures) once I know my living address.


----------

